# Raja Bell Vs. Ron Artest



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

thought you guys might enjoy this...

link



> Say this much for Suns guard Raja Bell -- he's not afraid to pick on someone his own size. The 6-5 Suns guard earned a flagrant foul for body slamming 7-foot Kings center Brad Miller from behind during an exhibition last week. Miller jumped up, ready to go at Bell, but was restrained.
> 
> Not surprisingly, the incident left Ron Artest in Tru Warrior mode after the game. "[Bell is] a good defender, a good player," Artest told the Sacramento Bee. "But he does that dirty stuff sometimes. When he does stuff like that, I want to fight him. I can't do that, of course, but it makes me want to meet him off the floor for a nice little fight."
> 
> ...


i think artest could take him, but you never know...


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Bell is a wuss and is a disgrace to the game of basketball and its fans. I think that Ron Artest, Brad Miller, and Kobe would all destroy Bell in a fight and I would love to see the dumb grin wiped off his face.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

g-dog-rice#2 said:


> Bell is a wuss and is a disgrace to the game of basketball and its fans. I think that Ron Artest, Brad Miller, and Kobe would all destroy Bell in a fight and I would love to see the dumb grin wiped off his face.


lol some laker fans just can't get over last year. speaking of disgraces how does this comment sound:



> Posted By g-dog-rice#2
> Re: Kobe gets a Video game cover
> 
> I hope Raja breaks his neck and is in a wheelchair for life.


All things aside though. I think when you are a "defensive specialist" you are going to rub most people the wrong way. He is usually going to be tasked with guarding a teams top player(s) and is going to defend them hard. That is his job, to go out and defend some of the toughest guys in the league, and he does a great job at it. If part of his techniques is to get under their skin and get them rattled then so be it as long as he is not putting someone in severe danger.

I do find it funny though that the comment would be coming from Artest of all people. That's like Rasheed complaining about someone else getting Technicals.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Raja doesn't have the arms to be a lock-down defender, but he does the best he can.

Every Lakers fan who hates Bell should look back to Rick Fox, a guy who helped them win championships and was a very dirty player. Bottom line, when he's on your team it's not so bad. Despite some rough fouls, he has never caused an injury and has always been loved by his teammates (not so for Fortson). So if you want to demonize him for playing harcore basketball (and praise Artest in the same boat, which is hilarious), go for it. My suggestion is to turn on your Classic NBA channel and watch a few games from the early 90's. You have now become spoiled my non-contact basketball. No, Raja should not have clothslined Kobe, but he served his punishment.

It always comes down to what team he's on and whose favorite player he played hard against.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Raja doesn't have the arms to be a lock-down defender, but he does the best he can.
> 
> Every Lakers fan who hates Bell should look back to Rick Fox, a guy who helped them win championships and was a very dirty player. Bottom line, when he's on your team it's not so bad. Despite some rough fouls, he has never caused an injury and has always been loved by his teammates (not so for Fortson). So if you want to demonize him for playing harcore basketball (and praise Artest in the same boat, which is hilarious), go for it. My suggestion is to turn on your Classic NBA channel and watch a few games from the early 90's. You have now become spoiled my non-contact basketball. No, Raja should not have clothslined Kobe, but he served his punishment.
> 
> *It always comes down to what team he's on and whose favorite player he played hard against.*



hit it right on the head...

i used to hate cassell and brand...

in case any of you are wondering why i hated brand, it was because he won ROY over odom, when he was on chi...

i hated cassell cause he looks funny...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It will be interesting watch Kings, Lakers and Suns games this year when they play each other. I anticipate a fight breaking out in one of these games between these three teams.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Bell is what the Suns have always needed...a guy who doesn't take any bull**** and is not afriad to bang heads with superstars.

The Suns have always been considered a "soft" team. However, with Bell, Marion, Banks, Thomas, and even Nash, we have a team full of guys who are not afriad to get bloody.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

there should be a free for all game. lakers vs. suns vs. kings. 3 baskets, 3 teams :curse: 

im a laker fan and i don't really hate bell... but i do think he probably flopped many times in the first round series last year, and actually complained about kobe throwing some elbows into his face.

im referring to this one http://youtube.com/watch?v=6CplMELbi7o

the clothesline was dirty, but i don't even know the whole story behind it..

oh yeah, to be fair, what kwame did here was really uncalled for, at least from what i can see of from the play http://youtube.com/watch?v=MR1aS41vkNo&mode=related&search=


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

He doesn't play rough basketball... he plays pre-David Stern basketball.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

afobisme said:


> im referring to this one http://youtube.com/watch?v=6CplMELbi7o



He was hit with an elbow in that shot. Everyone said he faked it, but then another one showed up that showed a different angle...a better angle. He was no doubt tagged in the side of the jaw.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol at artest comments!

raja bell just made a huge mistake...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL of all people Ron Artest is complaining about a player being a little dirty.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

g-dog-rice#2 said:


> Bell is a wuss and is a disgrace to the game of basketball and its fans. I think that Ron Artest, Brad Miller, and Kobe would all destroy Bell in a fight and I would love to see the dumb grin wiped off his face.


i wouldnt bet on kobe in a fight. he took a cheap shot at reggie miller and still got beat down. reggie wasnt exactly a big guy.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Amareca said:


> LOL of all people Ron Artest is complaining about a player being a little dirty.



same here...i remember when artest actually pantsed(sp?) paul pierce in a game...


----------

